# Is Going Back to School or Job Training Interfering with Your Relationship?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

> Are you or your partner currently in school or job training? Or are either of you thinking about going back to school or seeking additional job training? If so, keep on reading to identify common problems and get some ideas on how to solve them.
> 
> External Stressors, such as going back to school or seeking additional job training, can cause significant problems for relationships that usually fall in 2 categories:
> 
> ...


To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

